# Seeds in dirt had mould..why?



## Daites (May 6, 2006)

i did the germination thing with the plates, i had 7 seeds, only 2 sprouted, theyre like almost 3 inches now, i was curious to see what was goin on with the others, so i dug em n came to realize that they were mouldy...anyone now why that happened???   and now that my sprouted ones are 3 inches how big of a pot should they be in?   Thanks...


----------



## DillaWilla (May 6, 2006)

Daites...Whats Up! Well I am new to growing but have been extracting a ton of info from this site and I will try and help.  As far as the mold is concerned, what your saying is they became moldy in the soil???  The only thing I could think of is that your soil was too wet and not enough air was passing through it.  Are you using a soil mixed with things like perlite and vermiculite or peat moss, etc.  Or are you using plain backyard dirt?   This may have been the cause but I can not answer that for sure.  As far as the plants are concerned when you transplant you should try and transplant them to their permanent home something as close to a 3 gallon container as you can find.  I dont know how much space you are working with but the bigger their permanent home the bigger your plant can grow.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Daites (May 6, 2006)

i got them in a bed flat, with some organic potting soil i got from my work, i water them when the soil seems to be dry, and i wanna move em up to cottage country so thats unlimited space, so thats my deal, i guess the more transplanting the worse it is, i juss wanna kno when its best to put em up there in the ground, how big should they be?


----------



## DillaWilla (May 6, 2006)

If you thinking about translpanting now, I'd say go ahead and do it...However if your transplanting them into the ground make sure you bring some soil additives with you.  Additional premium soil with perlite, vermiculite, peat moss etc. and dig out holes in the natural soil where you intend to transplant.  Do you have pics of your plants, if you think the stems are strong enough to withstand mother nature I dont think you need to worry about putting them outside now that they are over 3 inches tall...good luck!


----------



## smokie (May 7, 2006)

if its moldy, you're prolly not letting the soil dry up.  If im not mistaken, mary plants produce better on wet/dry cycles.  Try lettting them dry to damn near completely and water them again.  Depending on the size of the pot/bed you could water once a week.  I had mine in a 2 liter bottle/pot and i water it about once a week.  I live in Texas where its really hot and it still didnt dry up all the water.  Put a finger into the side about 2 inches and see if its still moist all the way down.  You want it dry!


----------

